# having trouble !!! advice needed plz



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

hello again 

i have  10 small plants they all got yellow and some has weird brown stripes in the middle of the yellow leafs 
leave u with fotos


----------



## pcduck (Nov 24, 2013)

What kind of soil is that?


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

some more


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What kind of soil is that?



:yeahthat:


Looks almost like it is outdoors in some muddy dirt. 

Give us some more info. 

How old are the plants?
What are you feeding them?
Ph of the feed and water you have been giving them.

When I take cuts and try to get them to throw roots and it takes a long time my plants get yellow like that.


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

pcduck said:
			
		

> What kind of soil is that?



this is a black natural soil


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

Just looking at how that soil is cracking like that I can say that I don't like your choice of soil. Looks like it can get heavy and compacted. I like to add extra perlite to keep it airy and help with drainage. Compacted soil cause all sorts of headaches. jmo


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

Man that soil looks dry. I mean those are cracks right? Also looks like ya got a little SM damage,,its hard to tell.
Also Id say they could use some Nitrogen and as stated above,,soil needs to be loosened.


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:
> 
> 
> Looks almost like it is outdoors in some muddy dirt.
> ...



it is outdoor, the soil as u see black soil only founded in this area rich in elements 

they are 2 weeks old, i only feed them water but fish water ( i have fish farm and their water full organic nutes ) ph of the soil i have no idea but the is 5


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Just looking at how that soil is cracking like that I can say that I don't like your choice of soil. Looks like it can get heavy and compacted. I like to add extra perlite to keep it airy and help with drainage. Compacted soil cause all sorts of headaches. jmo



true, after thinkin i added some manure to it and some humic acid


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

What is 5??? PH in soil grows should be 6.5 to 6.8 and no higher then 7.0. If your nuting at 5.0 your gonna have problems with nute uptake. Garden Lime can keep it around 7.0 for ya.


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Man that soil looks dry. I mean those are cracks right? Also looks like ya got a little SM damage,,its hard to tell.
> Also Id say they could use some Nitrogen and as stated above,,soil needs to be loosened.



mmm i dont think it a nitrogen issue


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> true, after thinkin i added some manure to it and some humic acid


Be careful not to add to much manure and burn them up.


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> What is 5??? PH in soil grows should be 6.5 to 6.8 and no higher then 7.0. If your nuting at 5.0 your gonna have problems with nute uptake. Garden Lime can keep it around 7.0 for ya.



5 in water not in soil !!!! i have no idea about the ph in soil i didnt test actually


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Be careful not to add to much manure and burn them up.



i use horse and cow manure its light on plants


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> mmm i dont think it a nitrogen issue



OK,,what do you think it is? Could be alot of things judging by the soil and the plants. All I was saying is,,,sometimes yellow leaves is a lack of Nitrogen,,dont know about yours,,but hey,,just trying to help.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

So your water is PHed at 5.0,,what do you think the soil is buffering it to then when you feed the plant?


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

this foto nuthn to do with weed , halapino pepper and the midget weed plant hhhhhh


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> OK,,what do you think it is? Could be alot of things judging by the soil and the plants. All I was saying is,,,sometimes yellow leaves is a lack of Nitrogen,,dont know about yours,,but hey,,just trying to help.



i know and am very thankful, but i was tryn to help to tell u its not nitrogen  and i dont wat ist


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> 5 in water not in soil !!!! i have no idea about the ph in soil i didnt test actually



If you are growing in soil the ph of everything, water and nutrients needs to fall in the range of 6.3-6.8. If you are growing in natural soil and using stuff like manure you need to make sure you have a healthy Micro hurd to break down those nutrients and feed your plant. If you are watering with water ph'd to 5 then that and the compacted soil is probably the source of a lot of your problems. You have locked out the nutrients to your plants. jmo.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

Midget,,,Looks like an Auto or a plant that sexed from seedling.LOL


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> So your water is PHed at 5.0,,what do you think the soil is buffering it to then when you feed the plant?



i think it would go very high ?? specially its a fish water with lots andlots of ammonia in it


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

I think it is a lack of Nitrogen from being locked out by your use of water ph'd to 5. I don't grow outdoors so maybe I am wrong.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> If you are growing in soil the ph of everything, water and nutrients needs to fall in the range of 6.3-6.8. If you are growing in natural soil and using stuff like manure you need to make sure you have a healthy Micro hurd to break down those nutrients and feed your plant. If you are watering with water ph'd to 5 then that and the compacted soil is probably the source of a lot of your problems. You have locked out the nutrients to your plants. jmo.




:yeahthat:


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> If you are growing in soil the ph of everything, water and nutrients needs to fall in the range of 6.3-6.8. If you are growing in natural soil and using stuff like manure you need to make sure you have a healthy Micro hurd to break down those nutrients and feed your plant. If you are watering with water ph'd to 5 then that and the compacted soil is probably the source of a lot of your problems. You have locked out the nutrients to your plants. jmo.



mmm then  i will add some humic acid it will unlock the nutes


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I think it is a lack of Nitrogen from being locked out by your use of water ph'd to 5. I don't grow outdoors so maybe I am wrong.



Thats what I thought. I have seen it before in Plants in my Garden. Got a soil test kit and found my Nitrogen way low.
Dont have that problem any more cause I grow Organic and amend my own soil.


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I think it is a lack of Nitrogen from being locked out by your use of water ph'd to 5. I don't grow outdoors so maybe I am wrong.



i will add some N to it 2omoro to see how it goes


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Midget,,,Looks like an Auto or a plant that sexed from seedling.LOL



sexed from seedling ??


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL,,yeah I have seen seedlings flipped to 12/12 that looked like that. We had some Peeps here grow outta Med Bottles. Was funny,,but very cool.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> i will add some N to it 2omoro to see how it goes



Just adding N will not help if you are locked out the plant will not uptake the N. If you are feeding it organically you need to make sure you have a good micro hurd in that soil. If you are using Chemical nutrients you need to make sure everything you give the plant, nutrients and water is ph'd properly. 6.3-6.8. I ph everything to 6.5 and use sweet lime in my soil to buffer everything.


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Just adding N will not help if you are locked out the plant will not uptake the N. If you are feeding it organically you need to make sure you have a good micro hurd in that soil. If you are using Chemical nutrients you need to make sure everything you give the plant, nutrients and water is ph'd properly. 6.3-6.8. I ph everything to 6.5 and use sweet lime in my soil to buffer everything.



how to have a good micro hurd ?? sweet lime ??


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

Yep,,,your PH is everything Bro. Without a proper PH balanced soil,,NPK wont uptake properly.


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> LOL,,yeah I have seen seedlings flipped to 12/12 that looked like that. We had some Peeps here grow outta Med Bottles. Was funny,,but very cool.



i would call my midget plant funny 2 hhhhhh :hubba:


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yep,,,your PH is everything Bro. Without a proper PH balanced soil,,NPK wont matter uptake.



how to know the ph ??


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

What soil is your Peppers growing in?


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

ohh i know the lime ( translated )


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> What soil is your Peppers growing in?



same but b4 planting i did many things and added many stuff to it ( cant translate it due to different language  ) anyway so it has no problems at all


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> how to have a good micro hurd ?? sweet lime ??



No sweet lime just helps stabilize ph and I believe it brings some  magnesium as well as calcium to the table as well. 


Found this online...maybe it will help you understand.

* 	Growing Cannabis With Mycorrhizae*

 Mycorrhizae are soil organisms that have a close, symbiotic  relationship with the plants rhizosphere. The word mycorrhizae  actually stems from the latin words mycor (fungus) and rhiza (root). The  mycorrhizae and roots form a sort of tissue that enlarges the surface  absorption area of the roots by 100 to 1000 times. Mycorrhizae create  thousands of tiny filaments or threads that act like an extension of the  root system. This not only increases the plants ability to uptake  water but also the ability to uptake vital nutrients.
 Medical marijuana plants with supplemented mycorrhizae will never be  held up by the inability to uptake nutrients. This is very important  for indoor horticulturalists that spend vast sums of money on high  powered lighting and CO2 enrichment designed to maximize photosynthesis.  Mycorrhizae also increase resistance to environmental stresses like  drought or cold and reduce shock associated with transplanting.  Supplemented mycorrhizae will increase a plants efficiency and may even  require a reduction in fertilizer concentrations.

Link to the actual article>>>http://bigbudsmag.com/grow/how/article/mycorrhiza-ultimate-beneficial-microbe-growing-medical-marijuana-may-2012


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> how to know the ph ??




You need a ph meter. If you are growing organically you don't need one.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> how to know the ph ??




A PH pen for Nute solution,,or water. Soil test kit for soil. I use soil test kits to see how my NPK is and PH sometimes. Also I check what kind of soil I have by using a method I found online. For type of soil,,I took a Mason jar fill about 1/2 way up with soil,,and water and shake. set it down and check in 24 hrs. you will see the different layers of Silt ,sand ,clay,and etc. Cant remember exactly right now,,but you can look it up on the net. Anyway it lets you know if ya have to much Clay or Sand,,and gives ya an idea of how good your drainage will be,,which is very important.


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

You might want to spend some time reading through this>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> No sweet lime just helps stabilize ph and I believe it brings some  magnesium as well as calcium to the table as well.
> 
> 
> Found this online...maybe it will help you understand.
> ...



:cool2: thank u very much


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah,,I remember when i first started growing,,i thought I was gonna grow that freaken WEED cheap.I mean its just a WEED,,right?WRONGGGGG.THat weed is not cheap,,nor easy,, to grow into a good Dence Dank BUD. 
I started out with nothing more then CFLS when I found MP Forum,,soon found  I was about to dig into my pockets if I wanted good BUD.:icon_smile:


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> A PH pen for Nute solution,,or water. Soil test kit for soil. I use soil test kits to see how my NPK is and PH sometimes. Also I check what kind of soil I have by using a method I found online. For type of soil,,I took a Mason jar fill about 1/2 way up with soil,,and water and shake. set it down and check in 24 hrs. you will see the different layers of Silt ,sand ,clay,and etc. Cant remember exactly right now,,but you can look it up on the net. Anyway it lets you know if ya have to much Clay or Sand,,and gives ya an idea of how good your drainage will be,,which is very important.



true i need to know and have a soil test kit i could use in the other growings 2


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

WeedHopper said:
			
		

> Yeah,,I remember when i first started growing,,i thought I was gonna grow that freaken WEED cheap.I mean its just a WEED,,right?WRONGGGGG.THat weed is not cheap,,nor easy,, to grow into a good Dence Dank BUD.
> I started out with nothing more then CFLS when I found MP Forum,,soon found  I was about to dig into my pockets if I wanted good BUD.:icon_smile:



man i paid almost $18,000  cuz of MP forum they ( u guyz ) made me luv growing weed then it went to growing different veggies and cannt have a proper weed plant untill now :holysheep::holysheep::holysheep::holysheep:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 24, 2013)

There are so many things wrong going on here..... 


weed aint pepper plants- you cant just toss in some outside soil and let um rip....


These guys nailed alot of whats wrong 
.
Reading through the FAQ is what you need to do..

take a step back because you will have way better end results if you teach yourself instead of asking a whole bunch of simple questions you coukd have avoided just be doing research.


goodluck!


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> There are so many things wrong going on here.....
> 
> 
> weed aint pepper plants- you cant just toss in some outside soil and let um rip....
> ...



i didnt say so !! just shared the pepper foto for fun !!!!! 
btw how we learn stuff ? from the mistakes we do !


----------



## Locked (Nov 24, 2013)

BudGrower said:
			
		

> i didnt say so !! just shared the pepper foto for fun !!!!!
> btw how we learn stuff ? from the mistakes we do !



ToA is just stating the obvious my friend....you need to have a basic understanding of how cannabis grows and the difference in Organic growing and using chemical nutrients. Organic is easier in the fact that ph does not play a significant role in growing, but is harder in the area of making a super soil and having a healthy micro hurd. Chemical nutrients are easy as long as you can keep your ph in check. I came up a chemical nutrient grower so I have learned the hard way just how important PH is. It is the key to everything else imo. If it is out of whack your plant can't eat. Bottom line. 

Once you go chasing nutrient deficiencies it never ends well. 
That is why I use a neutral soil and ph everything once my plants start feeding. I want total control.


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 24, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> ToA is just stating the obvious my friend....you need to have a basic understanding of how cannabis grows and the difference in Organic growing and using chemical nutrients. Organic is easier in the fact that ph does not play a significant role in growing, but is harder in the area of making a super soil and having a healthy micro hurd. Chemical nutrients are easy as long as you can keep your ph in check. I came up a chemical nutrient grower so I have learned the hard way just how important PH is. It is the key to everything else imo. If it is out of whack your plant can't eat. Bottom line.
> 
> Once you go chasing nutrient deficiencies it never ends well.
> That is why I use a neutral soil and ph everything once my plants start feeding. I want total control.



i will :hubba::icon_smile: thnx alot


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 24, 2013)

I didnt say you did brother...im making a relationship between the two gaps.

I see your a good farmer. Not doubting your ability muh friend....


but you need to understand the basics first.

arreation in soil for cannabis is important, that cow manure mud you got goin on is a huge problem.

you cant grow good weed in poor dirt.

start reading and fill them empty crevices in that noggin....

the dank will get better and better AS you learn.


----------



## BudGrower (Nov 26, 2013)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I didnt say you did brother...im making a relationship between the two gaps.
> 
> I see your a good farmer. Not doubting your ability muh friend....
> 
> ...



 thnx


----------

